# Dremel Auger blade sharpening



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

anyone use this attachment to sharpen Auger blades? 

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-675-Garden-Sharpener-Attachment/dp/B00008Z9ZR"]Amazon.com: Dremel 675 Lawn Mower and Garden Tool Sharpener Attachment: Home [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41FHXA00QPL[/ame]

our tool man at our shop loaned this to me last night to try and sharpen my super dull 6" auger blades. sharpened them last night and was very impressed with how they came out! havent tried them out yet, maybe this weekend, and if they cut real good and hold an edge i will be buying one of these attachments.


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

Please let us know how the blades turned out. What kind of 6 Inch blades do you have. I have a old set of 6 inch laser's that I would try to sharpen if it works.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I would just use a stone to do it....but hey let us know how it works for you....I always like doing with power if I can


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Those blades are not easily sharpened by standard techniques. Takes someone who has a fine round grindstone and a high degree of skill. There are angles ground into the blade that you will not get with anything else. I have, in a pinch, "touched" up the cutting edge with a small white wetstone, but if you change the "edge angle" even a tiny bit, they won't cut butter. Not trying to be negative, but been there and done that(or tried!)
That being said, if it does work, please let us know! Thanks.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

well i tried them out yesterday at a pond on my way to work. they cut pretty good! dont cut like new but still pretty sharp and cut through 4inch of ice in about 6-7 seconds. before the blades were so dull the auger just spun on the ice. even though i will no doubt still have to touch up with my fine file i carry. is it worth buying the attachment? eh, dont know, may do just as good with a belt sander. have to take the blades off anyways to sharpen. 

on another note, wife told me that Joanne Fabrics will sharpen anything you bring in for free. i will call tomorrow and see if thats true or not. they sharpen scissors and they have a one-sided blade as well. think i have an old set around here and if so will take them and see how they do.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Let us know how "*that*" turns out. I've an extra set and have never heard that but am willing to give it a try..........................!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

You would probably be better off putting some shims under the blades before trying to sharpen...........Mark


----------

